# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  إسرائيل تبحث اقتراح هدنة دائمة.. وصواريخ حماس تبلغ مدى قياسيا

## حسان القضاة

تبحث إسرائيل، الأربعاء 31-12-2008، مقترحات دولية بشأن إقرار هدنة دائمة مع حركة حماس، حسبما أفاد متحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية، في اليوم الخامس من الهجوم على

أكثر...

----------

